# Questionable Companies



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been reading these forums for over a year now and just decided to sign up (as if you didn't already know). I am currently in the Army and I am in Korea right now. I get out next year and I would REALLY like to get an R34. I have been saving up my pennies and have managed to maintain a good amount of money, so I don't think that will slow me down. Before you curse me out, I KNOW that you can only get an R33 in the states legally and registered. I have seen a few companies/people say that they can get you any model skyline, from R32 to R34. So I ask this...

Has anyone personally dealt with any of the companies/people listed? If so, what was the outcome?
1. Turbo Visions
2. Skyline-Imports/Sky-Kit
3. Unreal Imports
4. Evolution Imports
5. Chk Imports
6. Skyline Revolutions
7. Kirk K. aka Kirrsace and how ever he claims to get them
8. Any other company that may be out there that I haven't listed

Now, I have done a good amount or research (in my opinion). I have looked all of these companies up at the Better Business Bureau and if I remember correctly, I only saw complaints from one company and that was Evolution Imports (correct me if I am wrong).

A couple of these companies claim to be able to get you any model. Some say you can bring them in as "kit cars" and others don't mention "kit car" they just say they can get you what you want. I have heard many things...like you can bring a skyline in as a "kit car" if it is shipped from an overseas company as a "kit car" and some say they can import the parts and put it together and WA-LA, you have a "LEGAL" skyline "kit car".

I have also looked at the NHTSA's website and cross referenced these companies with the list of RI's they have on they're site and NONE of them are listed . Technically, that tells me everything but, I want to know if someone out there knows something that I don't. Also, does anyone know if J.K. Technologies in B-more Maryland can convert a skyline or import them?
I have also seen RazorGTR's post about something may be coming through for the better about getting a skyline and that was a couple of years ago and I was wondering if anything came through on that?

I hope that this is post doesn't repeat any previous ones but, I have seen bits and pieces here and there and I haven't seen too many FACTS!
I don't care if I can get an R34 as a "kit car" or a regular car...I just want it to be 110% LEGAL!!!

If ANYONE can further assist me on this or at least point me in the right direction, your help will be greatly appreciated and if you would like, I would keep you informed of any info I find out. Any help is better than nothing .
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Well I have done my fair amount of research on kit cars. I ordered my R33 GTST through Skyline Imports/Sky-kit and they have VERY great customer service and Quite Reliable. They will to lengths to make the customer happy


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

unreal and evolution imports are both scammers run by the same guy/people. i got scammed on the title of my car by emypearn moto-imports, another company run by mike issa/ranya tahuoun.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

EI and unreal is not the same company.issa gets his cars from unreal.Im with EI and i been trying to help you get your car situated


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

celm said:


> EI and unreal is not the same company.issa gets his cars from unreal.Im with EI and i been trying to help you get your car situated




*EDIT* mike issa isnt related to evo imports at all...sorry about that celm


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

wannab-si said:


> *EDIT* mike issa isnt related to evo imports at all...sorry about that celm


what kind of skyline did you get? 

does anyone know about the other companies i asked about?


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

The only one I have dealt with is Sky-Kit. As for EI, Haven't heard anything bad about them. I think Skyline Revolutions is out of the picture. Haven't heard about the rest of them


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

wannab-si said:


> *EDIT* mike issa isnt related to evo imports at all...sorry about that celm


no problem buddy


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

wannab-si said:


> unreal and evolution imports are both scammers run by the same guy/people. i got scammed on the title of my car by emypearn moto-imports, another company run by mike issa/ranya tahuoun.


So, you got the car but you didn't get the title? How long did it take to get the car?


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

wannab-si said:


> unreal and evolution imports are both scammers run by the same guy/people. i got scammed on the title of my car by emypearn moto-imports, another company run by mike issa/ranya tahuoun.


Dude dont you ever call my company a scammer, you did not buy the car from me or whatsoever, you bought them from Empyrean which they buy from us, me and them are totally separate companies. We dont deal with legalizing, compliancing or do any custom issues on all the cars we get for buyers.

You can call all my buyers in the US, I tell them the same thing, once the car leaves Japan,my company is not liable for customs issues andwhat not.

You call my company a scammer one more time I will charge you with slander.


----------



## unrealimports (Aug 11, 2006)

This is a message to any of you who gives my company negative comments and jumping around from forum to forum telling everyone we are scammers, I can tell you now that my law team will make your lives a living hell.

First of all Empyrean Moto Imports are NEVER connected to us in any shape or form. They are buyers, I never even met Mike and Ranya personally, all businesses done between my company and theirs are thru phone and email. Then they wire money into our account and we get them the cars they order. Same as every customers we have worldwide.

Then they sell them to whoever who wants to buy these cars. unfortunately wannab-si is one of those customers having problems with them.

What I disliked is that you involved my company with your problems with Mike and Ranya, and the mere fact I dont know you from atom.

We are monitoring all these forums and all negative comments we submit to our lawteam.
If our business will loose revenue due to this negative untrue, unproven facts you and others say about us in all this forums, be sure to hire yourself a very very good lawyer.

You think your registration problem is a big deal, not until our lawteam get intouch with you, I will bury you mate, YOU CAN COUNT ON THAT.

DO NOT MESS WITH US, GET YOUR FACTS STRAIGHT BEFORE YOU SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT US. MIKE AND RANYA DOES NOT OWN MY COMPANY.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

unrealimports said:


> This is a message to any of you who gives my company negative comments and jumping around from forum to forum telling everyone we are scammers, I can tell you now that my law team will make your lives a living hell.
> 
> First of all Empyrean Moto Imports are NEVER connected to us in any shape or form. They are buyers, I never even met Mike and Ranya personally, all businesses done between my company and theirs are thru phone and email. Then they wire money into our account and we get them the cars they order. Same as every customers we have worldwide.
> 
> ...


oh no, some retard threatening with a lawyer. what are you gonna tell your lawyer? some guy named wannabsi said mean things about you on a forum? you dont know shit about me other than wannabsi is my forum name.....maybe a little more if you search, but nothing to bother me. you have a legal team! god your fucking awsome! how can i be as cool as you? go get your lawyer, i promise you will have more than legal problems if you try to take a stab at me. 

words of advice, dont deal with shitty people if you dont want your name brought into it.... possesion is 9/10ths of the law. you/ your company in the past had their names along with phone numbers on your home page, but you dont deal with them like that......right... 

LOOK AT ME.....I FOUND THE CAPS LOCK TOO!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN TYPE IN REALLY BIG LETTERS SO PEOPLE THINK I AM BAD ASS

as for mike and that fat bitch ranya, their both lucky that my kid was born. no matter how much $$$ some lowlife piece of shit screwed me out of, shes whats important to me now. when i have time mike and ranyas day will come


----------



## skylad3 (Aug 20, 2006)

I am requesting that anyone who has had business with Evolution Imports and has had problems to contact me via email. They have had a $15K of my money for a year now and have not delivered the Skyline car I contracted for. After about 8 months, I requested that they return my money so that I could buy some transportation and now they will not return phone call or emails. One of the options I am pursuing is class action.


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## zeoneozero (Aug 30, 2006)

So the answer to the original topic is basically....no one.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

zeoneozero said:


> So the answer to the original topic is basically....no one.


Skyline Imports is pretty reliable.


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

TwistedGTR said:


> Skyline Imports is pretty reliable.


I'm waiting to see proof. Not to take anything away from them but....if they are doing pretty good, they should be able to provide some form of proof that someone has paid for a car and currently has it. I have done a check with the Better Business Bureau and they had no complaints against them as of August 30th this year which is good. They would only help themselves if they got consent from someone that they have sold a car to and post there contact info on the sky-kit website with some pics or something. TwistedGTR, don't you have pics of your car? If it were me, I would take pics of my car so that if someone on here had the questions that I have and I'm sure others have, I would be able to give them some sort of trust in a company they will be giving thousands of dollars to. This might sound like BS but, I am all for helping someone else in getting something they want if I know how to get it. No BS, if I got a skyline from skyline imports, I would offer my assistance to them by recommending them to others as long as they took care of me.


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP.........


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

You mean pics like this!


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn, I really do need to mow the lawn!


----------



## zeoneozero (Aug 30, 2006)

I have plenty of skyline pics, but what I would really like to see is you standing next to the car holding up the following: 

R/I docs
Title
Federal Compliance
State Compliance
EPA
Insurance


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

zeoneozero said:


> I have plenty of skyline pics, but what I would really like to see is you standing next to the car holding up the following:
> 
> R/I docs
> Title
> ...




also your asking for the wrong things there

try talking to us directly....this is not the sky-kit.com forum


----------



## zeoneozero (Aug 30, 2006)

"try talking to us directly...."

Your marketing department hasnt convinced me enough to persist further inquiry.


----------



## TwistedGTR (May 19, 2005)

Man I love that see through hood..looks awesome! =P


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> You mean pics like this!


 well....i guess that will have to do for now.


----------



## skylad3 (Aug 20, 2006)

*questionable companies*

Someone has dealt with EI and regretted it. Go to evolutionm.net forums if you want to read some more.


----------



## r33gtr hopeful (Aug 1, 2006)

zeoneozero said:


> I have plenty of skyline pics, but what I would really like to see is you standing next to the car holding up the following:
> 
> R/I docs
> Title
> ...


......holding 2 forms of government id,
with a police officer standing there,
4 or 5 of my buddies there with neil taking notes
and your grandmother to confirm your identity......


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

r33gtr hopeful said:


> ......holding 2 forms of government id,
> with a police officer standing there,
> 4 or 5 of my buddies there with neil taking notes
> and your grandmother to confirm your identity......


Perfect comeback. I couldn't have said it better myself. I think that I know who originally said that!....hhhhmmmm...

Dave Chapelle R Kelly Funny Video / MySpace Video Codes


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

---------------------


----------

